# seafood,salmon, scallops, shrimp and more



## miamirick (Sep 19, 2010)

made some nice seafood snacks for the boys while we watch gators beat up the vols

two kinds of salmon, browm suger and jerk

shrimp and scallops wrapped with bacon

tator tots

cheedarworst

and some rib rolls




















































































































another fun day   too bad football season is so short!


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice I like it. Especially the Gators score.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2010)

All the snacks look GREAT !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Great Spread


----------



## chefrob (Sep 19, 2010)

looks great rick!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks Great Rick...

Love that dog...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Sep 19, 2010)

looks like a fun day, the tequila and seafood work together (or you could act like an aficionado and use food as an excuse to drink shhhh)


----------



## meateater (Sep 20, 2010)

Alway's a great looking spread, the dog looks full. LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2010)

Everything looks great and the score is even better. It Nice To Be a Florida Gator and it's nice ........Ok ok the wife hates when I do that ...... But what can I say Class of 80 here. Your food looks fabulous and I will be there for the next one for sure. But you can have the salmon just get more shrimp......LOL

It's Great To Be a Florida Gator.


----------



## voldaddy (Oct 2, 2010)

Meh...other than your bad taste in football, the food looks tasty!

As much as I hate to say it, and I'm going to have to gargle with bleach after doing so, I hope UF beats Bama tonight.

Sea scallops are my favorite seafood, period. Did you smoke them or grill them? I've never smoked them before, as I fear it would overpower the scallop.

Wrapped in bacon, drizzled with EVOO, kosher salt, pepper, and lemon juice, and on the grill.

I'm cooking them tonight for comfort food after we get pounded by LSU.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Really great looking food, my compliment on the flavor binge. Have you considered a pe-game food truck? You'd kill 'em. It;s all good my friend.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like you put out another incredible spread!  plus Bud, Jack D, chardonnay AND reposado, heck, I'll come and root for WHATEVER team you like!!   No wonder your buddy fell asleep in your lap with all those super looking eats and drinks.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Rick I am with Rich - you need to open a pre-game food truck for sure. Great job


----------

